# Connecting a CPU to a car stereo.



## ArabicToast (Sep 27, 2009)

Hey all, 
I am doing a school project for GCSE, I am so close to finished, but i need to prepare the final stage which is connecting a CPU to a stereo, and then a stereo to a pair of speaker.
I am willing to spend any amount of money. I am willing to solder and willing to re-wire things. 
If you could give me video's, pictures, guides or ANYTHING that will help i will appreciate it.

I have uploaded images on how far I have gotten so you know the space I am working with, The speakers are going to be at the top of the box so I will need plenty of wiring if the power supply is going to be at the bottom. Thanks guys.


----------

